
Rumor: Wal-Mart to sell 4GB iPhone for $99 - terpua
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/08/12/04/rumor_wal_mart_to_sell_4gb_iphone_for_99.html
======
tptacek
You're really naive if you believe a "discounted" Wal-Mart iPhone costs $99;
the purchase is accompanied by a much, much more expensive 2-year AT&T
contract, which subsidizes the phone. The lowest current iPhone prices are
only available if your AT&T doesn't already subsidize the last phone you
bought.

